# Getting Pumped!



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

Last season sucked for me in a big way. Gonna get more rides in this year and starting to get pumped for it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

Can't wait!  Hopefully you actually get your ass back out there this year...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2011)

Weather and conditions permitting a few of us (Jeff, Trev, Rightcoaster and myself) are planning on riding Case Mt Sat morning the 26th at 8:00. Going to be an easy paced ride to get back into the swing of things. Of course we will also be playing a little here and there. You guys are more than welcome to join us. Our fall back ride will be Penwood as that stop dries out really quickly. Been told by a few it's already good to go there.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 16, 2011)

Got out for a ride last night and it felt great! Hit up the Pequonnock Valley Rail trail and a couple miles of single track in Parlor Rock Park / Old Mine Park down in Trumbull. All said and done ended up with about 13.5 miles. Although most of the snow has melted there are still some patches left and a lot of soggy wet areas even on the rail trail so exercise a ton of caution before you decide to ride. 

On a side note I did a drive by through Nass on Monday and there is still a *TON* of snow in the woods so it looks like we are at *LEAST* a couple weeks away from any riding up there. So far the only good reports I've heard are coming from some of the trails down by the shore like Westwoods in Guilford. Either way it felt great to get out and pedal even if most of it was on the rail trail.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 16, 2011)

I am so ready to get out again. The snow in the woods is still fairly deep here so I say I am at least a month out but I am looking forward to it.  I frequently visit my bike and give it a once over. (spin the crank, do some shifting) I need to get it tuned up fairly soon before the masses hit the LBS.  


All that being said, I haven't checked out on ski season quite yet.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

good to see you back. was concerned. didn't know if you friggen died or drank into a catatonic state being so close to bootleggers. talkin about possibly getting a team together for "12 hrs at bradbury". think about it. if you don't do it this year"you'll be one year older when you do". welcome back


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

Now that I have a frame squared away I'm getting more pumped myself!  Gotta figure out something for wheels still though.

I think I like working on my bike almost as much as I like riding it...


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 16, 2011)

I love getting pumped!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 16, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> good to see you back. was concerned. didn't know if you friggen died or drank into a catatonic state being so close to bootleggers. talkin about possibly getting a team together for "12 hrs at bradbury". think about it. if you don't do it this year"you'll be one year older when you do". welcome back



Thanks buddy. I'd be more concerned with me being close to The Lions Pride. Seriously dangerous.

The 12 hours at Bradbury could be awesome.  That place can't open soon enough. Not sure on their timeline but I bet there is a ton of snow still there.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2011)

It's not looking all that good for me to get out skiing again this season (though I'm still hopeful to get _something_ in), my attention has almost completely shifted towards MTB.  My bike is nearing completion (still need wheels, but I think I can hack something together with what I have for now), and I'm really starting to get the itch to get back out there.  If I had gotten my ass in gear and got to work on my bike _before_ ski season ended I probably would have been out for some sort of ride already...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> It's not looking all that good for me to get out skiing again this season (though I'm still hopeful to get _something_ in), my attention has almost completely shifted towards MTB.  My bike is nearing completion (still need wheels, but I think I can hack something together with what I have for now), and I'm really starting to get the itch to get back out there.  If I had gotten my ass in gear and got to work on my bike _before_ ski season ended I probably would have been out for some sort of ride already...



We can go break the bike in Sunday on some muddy trails!


----------



## Nick (Apr 13, 2011)

I need a new bike so bad. I keep complaining about it but that won't make it appear.


----------



## marcski (Apr 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> I need a new bike so bad. I keep complaining about it but that won't make it appear.



Skis, a new bike...what else do you need, Nick?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 26, 2011)

Bump for having a serious itch to ride.

Everything here is still wet. :uzi: Very wet.  Most of the trails won't be ride-able for some time.  My bike just came back from the shop (annual tune-up) and all I want to do is get out there. At this time last year, I was well into ride-mode.  

On the upside...I hear they just built another 5 miles of trail at my favorite place to ride. I am ready.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 26, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Bump for having a serious itch to ride.
> 
> Everything here is still wet. :uzi: Very wet.  Most of the trails won't be ride-able for some time.  My bike just came back from the shop (annual tune-up) and all I want to do is get out there. At this time last year, I was well into ride-mode.
> 
> On the upside...I hear they just built another 5 miles of trail at my favorite place to ride. I am ready.




If the trails are too wet to ride, find yourself a rail trail, dirt road, etc and satisfy that "itch". Get out and pedal!


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 26, 2011)

or be a "they" and go build some shit


----------

